# Necron Nightbringer (work in progress)



## Golgothas (Sep 28, 2008)

*Necron Nightbringer (DONE!)*

Finally started the damn thing. Here you guys are. He's been cleaned up a lot since these photographs were taken, but at this point, I was trying to focus on getting the muscles and the face done to the best of my ability.



















I realize I drybrushed the robe, but there's a reason for that. All will be revealed in time...

EDIT:



















DONE.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Your pictures appear to have been moved. Look forward to seeing the model so we can comment.


----------



## Golgothas (Sep 28, 2008)

Update:










As of this picture, his knee and leg has been cleaned up, as has the rest of the model.

I'm currently in the finish stages, hope to have it done by tomorrow.


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Its looking good. (just to make sure you ARE going for a metal look right?)


----------



## Golgothas (Sep 28, 2008)

Yup! Sure am. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice, little unsure on the all metal look. But you def brought out the details.


----------



## Golgothas (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments! Yes, I went with just a good detail work of silver metals because it's easiest for me to get the details out. I've worked with a lot of metal models, so I decided to stick with what is familiar.

Here's another work in progress photograph!


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Nice! Good job brother.


----------



## Golgothas (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice details, keep 'er up


----------



## Golgothas (Sep 28, 2008)

DONE.


----------

